

Mobile and the Horrible, Terrible, No-Good, Very-Bad App Store - jmduke
http://jmduke.com/blog/2014/1/11/apple-and-the-horrible-terrible-no-good-very-bad-app-store

======
kbenson
_Two entertaining news items popped up this week, both of which painting Apple
's App Store (specifically the iOS one, though most of this post applies to
Mac App Store, Google Play, et al)_

The second item, regarding Turkish users giving positive reviews but with 1
star to increase visibility, was specifically referencing Google Play.
Considering the first item is about bad developer behavior, and not bad
behavior of an App Store specifically, it makes your title sound very much
like link bait.

~~~
jmduke
Ha, this is completely valid: the second news item was originally something
different, which I then hastily replaced with the Turkish reviewers issue.
I've edited your quote and changed the title to more accurately reflect the
reality that this is not really an Apple-specific problem.

~~~
kbenson
Fair enough, and I think with those changes the story's worth a vote from me
now as well. Unfortunately it's probably too late to cause any traction.

